# need help with x11



## unxppl (Nov 26, 2009)

how do i set xorg.conf.new as my startx command


----------



## unxppl (Nov 26, 2009)

note this is 7.2


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Nov 26, 2009)

You'll need to "cp xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and than edit to suit your needs. Run the command 'startx" to start your graphical envirenmont.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 26, 2009)

unxppl said:
			
		

> how do i set xorg.conf.new as my startx command



Handbook: 5.4 X11 Configuration


----------



## unxppl (Nov 26, 2009)

ive tried all of this now my only problem is my mouse wont work


----------



## SirDice (Nov 26, 2009)

Read the sticky: Configuring X - read before you ask questions!


----------

